# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  IDE i PS2 не работают

## Walt Jabsco

Помогите мне плиз.
Проблема вот такая
1.Сгорела уже 4 мать на 478 сокете все (в т.ч.ASUS,ASrock,Albatros,ECS).Горят Южние мости. После трех матерей я поменял блок питания. Вроде помоглона месяц, но вот 3 дня назад снова сгорел мост на Asus p4p800-E deluxe (очень они любят гореть).Ето ёще не всё от системново блока бьет током. Позавчера пробовал винул все из системника все кабеля і  видеокабель тоже, оставил только БЖ + корпус + сетевой фильтр, бьет зараза(точнее на заземление). Вчера не било-при даном опыте, только когда втикаю видеокабель от монитора, тогда бьет на заземление, вчера таково не было. Заземление я кинул, от батареи (знаю что это неправильно, я лиш чтоби потестить). Связани ли сгоревшие мости с этим как-то?
2.Так как денег почти нет попробывал реанимировать свою первую мать AsRock P4vm800 - там не пашет ни IDE ни PS2 - сгорел мост что-ли? Но он нормальной температуры. Проблема вот в чем что я не могу зайти в Биос з юсб клавиатуры не установлено USB Legacy. Что делать?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Отнести в какой нибудь ремонтный сервисный центр. Обычно там за деньги чинят. Отнеси, спроси в чем проблема, узнай сколько будет стоить ремонт и будет ли он в обще.

----------


## Walt Jabsco

Мне на одном форуме сказали - это корпус разшатался и контачит  с матерью.  Вот и все

----------


## mixstream

альтернативный совет ты на этих матерях растратился как на новый комп... (намек)

----------

